# SSD mit Sata 3



## dadstaxi (8. November 2009)

Da nun die ersten Boards mit Sata 3 auf dem markt sind stellt sich die Frage, wann es auch die passenden SSDs gibt und ob man sich jetzt noch ein Sata 2 modell kaufen sollte??


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (8. November 2009)

Ich tippe darauf, dass SATA3 sich nur schleppend einbürgert, da die Hersteller immer noch "zu viel" SATA2-Geräte herstellen. Außerdem werden sich die ersten, die auf den Zug aufspringen sich SATA 3 gut bezahlen lassen, weshalb ich mal so ins blaue rate, dass in ca 2 Monaten, der Aufpreis für die Mehrleistung vernachlässigbar ist.

Schneller sollte der Umstieg ja möglich sein, aber andere Techniken, die eigentlich nur Vorteile vorzuweisen haben zeigen, dass eine schnelle und breite Einführung nicht gegeben sein muss (DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, bei USB 3.0 wird es sich ähnlich verhalten denk ich leider, obwohl USB 2.0 die wohl größte Bremse ist, die wir kennen...).


----------



## dadstaxi (9. November 2009)

also heißt das das man nicht kaufen sollte?


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (10. November 2009)

Hängt wohl von jedem einzelnen hier ab.

Du bräuchtest ja sowieso ne Plattform mit SATA 3.0 wenn dann, dann würde sich das warten unter Umständen schon lohnen, allerdings steht noch in den Sternen ob übertrieben gesagt die SSDs dank SATA 3.0 plötzlich doppelt so schnell werden...

D.h. ich würde mir ne SSD jetzt kaufen, da mein PC nur 2.0 unterstützt und ich keine lust auf Fummeleien mit Extrakarten hätte, allerdings werden jetzt nicht nur die Preise sinken, sondern auch wieder die Drives schneller werden dank SATA 3.0, sprich vllt bemühen sich die Hersteller noch vor Weihnachten um neue Produkte oder es gibt zumindest einen Preiskampf bei den bisherigen Modellen.

Gruß, M4$T3R CH13F


----------



## Gunna (22. Mai 2010)

Wo liegt eigentlich der "Engpaß" bei den SSDs. An der Schnittstelle, d.h. bringt Sata3 überhaupt was oder an deren Performance?

Ich überlege mir für meine Videobearbeitung eine SSD zuzulegen, da würde ich bei den aktuellen Preisen nur gerne einmal kaufen


----------



## robbe (22. Mai 2010)

SATA 3 bringt bei den SSDs etwas, die zu schnell für SATA 2 sind. 
Allerdings reicht bei den meisten SSDs SATA2 aus und einen großen Unterschied zu noch schnelleren SATA 3 SSDs wirst du in der Praxis sicher kaum feststellen.


----------



## lordraphael (25. Mai 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> SATA 3 bringt bei den SSDs etwas, die zu schnell für SATA 2 sind.
> Allerdings reicht bei den meisten SSDs SATA2 aus und einen großen Unterschied zu noch schnelleren SATA 3 SSDs wirst du in der Praxis sicher kaum feststellen.



Damit ist im Prinzip das wichtigste gesagt.
Jedoch denke ich wird es mit den neuen ssd auf basis des neuen SATA 6 Gbit/s schnitsstelle zu einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub kommen. 

Neue SSD wie die crucial real ssd c300 zum beispiel profitieren schon enorm von der neuen Schnitschtelle. Vor allem bei den Leseraten sind die unterscheide durch das neue Interface sehr deutlich.Jedoch ist diese soweit ich weiß auch bis jetzt die einzige mit der neuen schnitstelle ....

Hier der entsprechende Test:
Hardwareluxx - Test: Crucial RealSSD C300 - erste SSD mit SATA 6 Gbit/s

mfg


----------



## Gunna (25. Mai 2010)

Die Performance ist höchst verlockend und genau der Knackpunkt für meine Zwecke. Ich erstelle auf Veranstaltungen Videoclips "To-Go" auf DVD. Bisher dauert das mit MiniDV Camcorder und 20 min. Clip auf DVD vor Ort 40 min.

Von FullHD auf SDHC Karte entfällt zwar das Überspielen in Echtzeit aber AVCHD auf Blu-Ray zu bringen nimmt dann trotzdem wieder mehr Zeit in Anspruch. Bis dato teste ich noch div. Softwarepakete, da längst nicht jedes Programm up to date bzgl. der Hardwareauslastung ist (Mehrkernprozessoren). Und ich such noch ´nen Hardwaremonitor für die Schreib-/Lesezugriffe auf die Festplatte um festzustellen ob da wirklich der Engpaß liegt. Webtemp bietet das leider nicht.

Wenn die SSD Preise nicht so unterirdisch wären, hätt ich längst mal den Vergleich zur HD in dem Punkt gebencht


----------

